
Intelligent people are genetically predisposed to be healthier, experts find - Jerry2
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/science-news/12122545/Intelligent-people-are-genetically-predisposed-to-be-healthier-experts-find.html
======
danieltillett
The brain is just another organ like all the others. It would be a real
surprise if we found that there was an organ that when it worked badly
increased health. Imagine if the study was "people with a good liver are
predisposed to be healthier". Not even the Torygraph would publish this.

~~~
wutbrodo
I'm not sure "brain health" is as good a synonym of "intelligence" as you seem
to be implying it is. As one possible example of divergence between the two
measures, a handful of mental illnesses are mentioned that are associated with
intelligence.

~~~
bunnymancer
That is based on the assumption that all differentiated states are "illnesses"
and that all illnesses are bad.

~~~
dTal
All illnesses are, by definition, bad. That is what makes them "illnesses" and
not "wellnesses". You can argue about whether a particular differentiated
state is an "illness" or not, but that is just the same as arguing whether or
not it is "bad".

As for your point... I fail to see the connection. It seems to me that
treading carefully when equating "brain health" with "intelligence" is
entirely the correct approach, regardless of one's opinion on which specific
things count as "illness". Are you saying that there isn't a _single_ mental
disorder correlated with intelligence?

